# Ventilated Bee Suit Breakdown Report



## merince (Jul 19, 2011)

I don't know of the other brands, but I have the Mann Lake one. Very happy with it.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Jester:
http://www.jesterbee.com/Protectiveclothes.html


----------



## LeonardS (Mar 13, 2012)

I have two of the Mann Lake full suits. I have received 1 sting in two years, and it was because I allowed the veil to get up against my chin.......that's when I found out that I was allergic!! Mann Lake is my favorite supplier and this suit just adds to the reasons they are my preferred supplier.


----------



## propet12 (Jun 17, 2009)

I like the Honeymoon Aparies Ultrabreeze suits and jackets. Very durable. I have worn for hundreds of hours and not taken one sting through the suit. Easy to get on and off. Plenty of room inside to move around.

Ultabreezesuits.com  

I've always gotten my orders delivered in a few days. Have also bought the Mann Lake jacket for my wife. Would buy the Ultrabreeze if you spend a lot of time in suite, and the Mann Lake if more of a hobbyist. I think both do the job just fine though.


----------



## mdax (Apr 29, 2013)

Before I had bees I thought for sure I'd need a full suit, purchased the jester for $150 and it's great. Super glad I didn't invest more in a full suit. 

After working the bees I realized I didn't need anywhere near that level of protection and got a golden jacket which is really nice...however I pretty much rarely even wear my veil. Usually I work the bees with my hat and veil tucked inside in case the girls start stinging so I can deploy it and keep working. 

I typically get stung on my hands anyhow and hate gloves, unless the hive is nuts aggressive I'll never wear gloves as I feel too disconnected from the bees and clumsy.

Full Suit = cut outs with unknown bees 
Jacket = working hives when it's rainy or they are pissed off. Also key in heavy mosquito season!
Veil = working hives when it's not completely sunny or they seem a little tense

I do get stung a few times every month but it's not so bad and my reactions have noticeably decreased over the year.


----------



## kwright (Sep 25, 2013)

*MDAX*
Thanks for your last paragraph. I had always thought that for cutouts I would need a full suit and your notice is helpful. I've just been notified that my bee order for next spring was canceled due to the volume of bees they are to ship. So I am now looking for bees again and may just go for the full suit just in case I have to get them from a cut out next year.


----------



## mdax (Apr 29, 2013)

Most cut outs are actually fine in a jacket, some folks in my club do it with no gear at all; however down here when approaching unknown bees it's better to be safe. 
I don't believe you have the same AHB issues up there so a jacket may be fine.

Level of Protection is an individual decision though, do what makes you feel most comfortable.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

The real advantage, in my opinion, to a full suit is I can wear shorts under it and get more ventilation. I really don't get stung that much wearing jeans and a jacket, but it's a little warmer. Also easier to get in and out of the jacket than the suit, so the jacket gets used a lot more than the suit.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

I have a jacket while my bee bud has a full suit. For cutouts, I like the jacket.

Thanks for the breakdown on the ventillated suits. My supplier (always has been) is Mann Lake. I will bee getting one for Christmas I'm pretty sure.


----------



## TooFarGone (Aug 19, 2012)

Golden Breeze = UltraBreeze?

I have an UltraBreeze full suit. Pricey, yes. I have never been stung while wearing it. I spent the extra bucks because it has full length leg zippers, very helpful for ease of getting into and out of the suit. I got the full suit because I want to do cut outs and expect to find Africanized bees at some point and wanted the increased protection level. The quality is excellent. On the sizing, I am 5'11, 190 lbs and got a size Large. I could have used an Extra Large since the legs pull up just a bit when I lean over.


----------



## mythomane (Feb 18, 2009)

mdax said:


> Before I had bees I thought for sure I'd need a full suit, purchased the jester for $150 and it's great. Super glad I didn't invest more in a full suit.


Can you give us a few more details on the Jester? Zippered legs? Well made?


----------



## dynemd (Aug 27, 2013)

Pest Mall- Eco Keeper Ventilated suit $137 Free Shipping. 7 inch zipper on legs







http://www.pestmall.com/vented-bee-suit.html


----------



## TWall (May 19, 2010)

Has anyone tried the Beekool jacket from Bluesky? 
http://www.blueskybeesupply.com/beekool_ventilated_bee_jacket.html

I'm thinking of getting one.

Tom


----------

